# @Radon/ wann sind schöne Radon Trikots verfügbar?



## Hike_O (18. Juni 2015)

Halloo allerseits,

meine verzweifelte Suche nach aktuellen Radon Trikots ist Anlass für diesen Umfragethread.

Problem:
Die Radon Wurstpellen Trikots vom Bike-Discount sind potthässlich, aber es gibt immer wieder auch schönere Radon Trikots zu bestaunen und ich bin sicher nicht der Einzige der so ein Trikot haben "muss".

Für diejenigen die den Unterschied noch nicht kennen:
Hässlich:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-aero-team-trikot-216616/wg_id-3556

Schön:




 
Den Hersteller der aktuellen Trikots konnte ich bereits herausfinden, allerdings kommt man nur über Radon an die Trikots. 
http://www.dowe-sportswear.com/individuelle-teambekleidung-referenzen.html

Nun wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen, ob hier weitere Leute ebenfalls Interesse an so einem Trikot haben und evtl. fühlt sich Radon durch uns animiert Hilfe bei der Beschaffung der Trikots zu leisten?

Von mir aus dürften die Trikots auch etwas verändert werden, falls Ottonormalfahrer nicht mit den Teamtrikots gesehen werden darf. 

Was haltet Ihr als Radon-Fahrende von dieser Idee und was sagt Radon selbst wohl dazu? 
Evtl. kann Bodo hier eine Brücke schlagen? 

Also ich würde mich tierisch freuen so ein Trikot mein Eigen nennen zu dürfen.
Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## enno112 (18. Juni 2015)

Sehr gute Idee!
Ich würde sofort 2 dieser Trikots nehmen, 1x blau und 1x gelb in M.
Das Design der engen Trikots gefällt mir leider auch nicht, sonst hätte ich schon zugeschlagen. Aber die Downhill/Freeride Trikots aus dem Video sehen echt top aus.
@radon: würde auch unentgeldlich Werbung fahren, zahle sogar was dafür...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Juni 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Halloo allerseits,
> 
> meine verzweifelte Suche nach aktuellen Radon Trikots ist Anlass für diesen Umfragethread.
> 
> ...





enno112 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee!
> Ich würde sofort 2 dieser Trikots nehmen, 1x blau und 1x gelb in M.
> Das Design der engen Trikots gefällt mir leider auch nicht, sonst hätte ich schon zugeschlagen. Aber die Downhill/Freeride Trikots aus dem Video sehen echt top aus.
> @radon: würde auch unentgeldlich Werbung fahren, zahle sogar was dafür...



Hi,

vorab: es wird bald/demnächst MTB-Trikots geben. Derzeit sieht die Planung so aus, dass wir Design, Produktionen, Schnitte etc. prüfen und Angebote einholen. Leider können wir in den meisten Fällen nicht 1:1 die Trikots unserer Teamfahrer zum Kauf anbieten, da dort viele Logos von anderen Herstellern drauf sind, die im Sponsoring-Verhältniss der Teams stehen. Daher darf man diese nicht ohne weiteres zum Kauf anbieten. Ich spreche es aber mal intern an - evtl. kann man hier an dieser Stelle eine Abstimmung über diverse Designs anbieten 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Hike_O (18. Juni 2015)

Habe ich mir schon gedacht, dass die anderen Sponsoren das evtl. nicht mitmachen.
Würde mir auch ein Trikot im gleichen Design, ohne andere Markennamen drauf kaufen.
Nur der Radon Schriftzug sollte schon bleiben und das Design nicht mehr großartig verändert werden. Würde ebenfalls jede Farbe mindestens einmal kaufen und somit wären schonmal 4 Trikots verkauft. 
Ich glaube die Dinger gehen weg wie warme Semmeln!

Edit:
Andererseits schreibt Ihr "nicht ohne Weiteres" zum Kauf anbieten.
Was wäre denn das Weitere um doch so eins zu bekommen? Über den Preis werden wir uns schon einig.  (Gerne per PM)
Design und Schnitt sind imho schon perfekt und es sollte auch nicht zu weit vom Design der Team Trikots weg sein.


----------



## enno112 (18. Juni 2015)

Von mir aus macht das Design der Teamfahrer ohne Logos. Sieht doch trotzdem gut aus!
Und vom Preis her; sind wir ja sehr gute von Euch gewohnt..., aber daran wird es glaube ich bestimmt nicht scheitern.
Preislage ist doch bei allen Herstellern doch sehr ähnlich!
Aber bitte nicht zu kompliziert machen und hier lange abstimmen usw.
Ihr wisst doch wie das mit Geschmack/Design/... ist!
Einfach machen und fettisch...


----------



## Hike_O (18. Juni 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Einfach machen und fettisch...



Wir sind uns schonmal einig! 
Fremdfirmenlogos entfernen und Dowe macht den Rest. Wie schnell können die liefern? 
Eine exklusive Edition nur für Leuts ausm Forum wäre doch auch was. Da dürfte dann auch klein MTB-News draufstehen. 
@Radon-Bikes : Eure Kunden wollen freiwillig Werbung fahren und dafür auch noch bezahlen. Wenn das mal keine guten Argumente für diese Aktion sind...


----------



## bik3rid3r (18. Juni 2015)

In blau (oder rot) würde ich auch eins kaufen.
Kurz oder lang.


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2015)

ich wuerde jeweils 1 nehmen (blau, rot, gruen) aber bitte auch Kurzarm oder wenigstens Dreiviertelarm


----------



## Blades (18. Juni 2015)

Ebenso interesse an ordentlichen Trikots


----------



## EddyAC (18. Juni 2015)

Coole Trikots und Jerseys wären, analog Euren Bikes, TOP !!!


----------



## enno112 (18. Juni 2015)

So, hier nochmal die Trikots als Bild
von vorne...





von hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (18. Juni 2015)

,,würde dann auch 2 nehmen in l.....


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2015)

@*Radon-Bikes *

die sind noch bald ausverkauft bevor Ihr die selber in Auftrag gegeben habt


----------



## malben (18. Juni 2015)

ebenso 2 Stk... kurz oder Lang. Je nach Angebot


----------



## Hoermel (19. Juni 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen
Ich würde auch 2 Trikots kaufen ,
aber.... bitte keine so enge Trikots machen , denn ich hab so ein Bäuchlein .
Und ein Radon - Fahrradhelm wäre auch schön.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## TR2N (19. Juni 2015)

Haben wollen!!


----------



## EVHD (19. Juni 2015)

Ich habe schon das grüne , würde aber noch eins nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~joe~ (19. Juni 2015)

eins in orange passend zum slide carbon 8 bitte


----------



## bullswildrush (20. Juni 2015)

Würde auch 2 nehmen


----------



## Hike_O (22. Juni 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Ich habe schon das grüne


Das alte Grüne, oder das Neue?


----------



## EVHD (22. Juni 2015)

Das habe ich damals in Bonn gekauft.


----------



## bik3rid3r (22. Juni 2015)

Wow! Das sieht sehr geil aus


----------



## Hike_O (22. Juni 2015)

@EVHD: Sehr schönes Trikot! Was genau heißt "damals" und was hat es gekostet?
Das verschlimmert bei mir das Habenwill Gefühl, weil Du schon so ein saugeiles Trikot hast und wir hier schmachten dürfen. 
So macht die Aussage von @Radon-Bikes nur noch sehr wenig Sinn.
Somit sollten wir doch auch dieses Trikot kaufen können? 

Mir würde es ja auch schon genügen, wenn Radon eine Designfreigabe für dieses Trikot für uns bei Dowe hinterlegt und die Sammelbestellung können wir im Forum organisieren.  

@Radon-Bikes : Gibt es hier schon Neuigkeiten Eurerseits und wäre die erwähnte, quantitätsgebundene Designfreigabe eine Option?


----------



## EVHD (22. Juni 2015)

Habe es damals mit meinen Swoop in Bonn gekauft. Hat 40€ in etwas gekostet...passt perfekt zum grünen Swoop


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juni 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> @EVHD: Sehr schönes Trikot! Was genau heißt "damals" und was hat es gekostet?
> Das verschlimmert bei mir das Habenwill Gefühl, weil Du schon so ein saugeiles Trikot hast und wir hier schmachten dürfen.
> So macht die Aussage von @Radon-Bikes nur noch sehr wenig Sinn.
> Somit sollten wir doch auch dieses Trikot kaufen können?
> ...


Hallo,

wir könen auch nicht von Luft und Liebe allein leben. Insofern werden wir natürlich keien Designs kostenlos freigeben können. Wir sind aber mit verschiedenen Herstellern in der Planung bezüglich neuer Bekleidung.


----------



## Hike_O (23. Juni 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir könen auch nicht von Luft und Liebe allein leben. Insofern werden wir natürlich keien Designs kostenlos freigeben können. Wir sind aber mit verschiedenen Herstellern in der Planung bezüglich neuer Bekleidung.


 
@Radon-Bikes : Sorry, das ist wohl etwas falsch rübergekommen.
Meine Idee war eigentlich, dass ihr Dowe lediglich die Freigabe erteilt, dass von uns im Forum benötigte Trikot in entsprechender Stückzahl herzustellen.
Das Geld könnten wir direkt und gesammelt an Euch/ Radon überweisen, ist ja das kleinste Problem und Ihr sollt auch etwas verdienen.
Ich bin auch bereit für diesen exklusiven Service einen höheren Preis zu zahlen.
So hätte Radon arbeit gespart, bissl Geld verdient und noch glücklichere Kunden die zudem noch Werbung machen. WinWin für alle! 
Nur kommen andere Designs als das hier diskutierte für mich persönlich nicht in Frage.

Da EVHD bereits das Trikot besitzt, sollte es doch möglich sein uns auch damit auszustatten.
Liegt nicht noch irgendwo ein Karton bei Euch im Keller? 

Diese Aussage trifft nun ja nicht mehr zu:


Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Leider können wir in den meisten Fällen nicht 1:1 die Trikots unserer Teamfahrer zum Kauf anbieten, da dort viele Logos von anderen Herstellern drauf sind, die im Sponsoring-Verhältniss der Teams stehen. Daher darf man diese nicht ohne weiteres zum Kauf anbieten.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juni 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes : Sorry, das ist wohl etwas falsch rübergekommen.
> Meine Idee war eigentlich, dass ihr Dowe lediglich die Freigabe erteilt, dass von uns im Forum benötigte Trikot in entsprechender Stückzahl herzustellen.
> Das Geld könnten wir direkt und gesammelt an Euch/ Radon überweisen, ist ja das kleinste Problem und Ihr sollt auch etwas verdienen.
> Ich bin auch bereit für diesen exklusiven Service einen höheren Preis zu zahlen.
> ...


Hallo,

ich suche mal... Und bitte nicht die Designs verwerfen, die noch gar nicht veröffentlicht sind. Vielleicht ist ja doch was für Dich dabei....

Gruß,  Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alleexx (24. Juni 2015)

Also bei Jerseys wär ich fix dabei. Wie schon erwähnt sollte das Design am besten gar nicht bis kaum abweichen. 
Eine Sammelbestellung fürs Forum beim Hersteller mit Überweisung an Radon wär echt spitze. Da die Idee aus dem Forum kam sollte es auch exklusiv nur für uns sein


----------



## Robby2107 (24. Juni 2015)

Mit einem dreiviertel Arm für ich bei grün ebenfalls dabei!! 
Ob da jetzt IXS (oder andere Logos) oder nicht draufsteht, wäre mir dabei egal. Die Farbe (passend zu meinem grünen Skeen), das Design und das RADON-Logo sind aber perfekt!!

Man müßte sich ja mit DOWE nur noch über die Stückzahl und die Konditionen einigen. Das Design, das Stöffchen und der Lieferant sind ja eigentlich schon bekannt und geprüft.  Denn Preis dann einfach nennen und wer es dafür haben will kann zuschlagen. Wem es zu teuer ist, wartet auf die neu designten günstigeren Shirts.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juni 2015)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Mit einem dreiviertel Arm für ich bei grün ebenfalls dabei!!
> Ob da jetzt IXS (oder andere Logos) oder nicht draufsteht, wäre mir dabei egal. Die Farbe (passend zu meinem grünen Skeen), das Design und das RADON-Logo sind aber perfekt!!
> 
> Man müßte sich ja mit DOWE nur noch über die Stückzahl und die Konditionen einigen. Das Design, das Stöffchen und der Lieferant sind ja eigentlich schon bekannt und geprüft.  Denn Preis dann einfach nennen und wer es dafür haben will kann zuschlagen. Wem es zu teuer ist, wartet auf die neu designten günstigeren Shirts.


Wir geben jetzt mal ganz schnell Gas mit den neuen Trikots.....


----------



## Hike_O (25. Juni 2015)

Okay!
Also gibt es die aktuellen Trikots definitv nicht mehr und die Aktion wird nicht stattfinden?
Kein Karton mehr auffindbar? 
Könnt Ihr die Entwürfe der neuen Trikots hier im Forum vorab präsentieren?
Dabei fand ich gerade die Idee mit DOWE und den etwas exklusiveren Trikots so gut. Mimimi!
Trotzdem weiß ich es zu schätzen, dass ihr jetzt etwas auf die Tube drückt. Bringt ja nix die Trikots zum Saisonende auf den Markt zu werfen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Juni 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Okay!
> Also gibt es die aktuellen Trikots definitv nicht mehr und die Aktion wird nicht stattfinden?
> Kein Karton mehr auffindbar?
> Könnt Ihr die Entwürfe der neuen Trikots hier im Forum vorab präsentieren?
> ...


Bislang hat sich keiner der angesprochenen Lageristen gemeldet. Es sieht schlecht aus....


----------



## Hike_O (25. Juni 2015)

Alles klar!
Aber wie diese Teamtrikots in den Handel gekommen sind, kann auch niemand erklären? Aber soll mir letztendlich auch egal sein.
Wann sollen die neuen Trikots denn voraussichtlich kommen?


----------



## Alleexx (25. Juni 2015)

Ich würd gleich ein jersey in blau/weiß nehmen passend zum swoop 210


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Juni 2015)

Mit Dowe da geht so was. Stimmt euch mal ab ob es ein Race Shirt oder ein Enduro Shirt werden soll.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## bik3rid3r (26. Juni 2015)

Enduro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (26. Juni 2015)

Mal blöd gefragt, wo ist der Unterschied zw. Race und Enduro Trikot.
Ihr meint doch jetzt nicht die engen Biketrikots (Rennrad) als Racetrikot oder?
Ich will meine vom Schnitt so wie auf den Bildern.
Aber ich seh schon, wird wieder sehr kompliziert hier werden (Langarm,Kurzarm, andere Farben, anderer Schnitt, anderes Design,...)


----------



## Blades (26. Juni 2015)

Enduro!


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Juni 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Mal blöd gefragt, wo ist der Unterschied zw. Race und Enduro Trikot.
> Ihr meint doch jetzt nicht die engen Biketrikots (Rennrad) als Racetrikot oder?
> Ich will meine vom Schnitt so wie auf den Bildern.
> Aber ich seh schon, wird wieder sehr kompliziert hier werden (Langarm,Kurzarm, andere Farben, anderer Schnitt, anderes Design,...)


Ein Race ist für mich ein DH Shirt sehr weit Geschnitten ohne Taschen, Enduro etwas engerer Schnitt und kleine Seidentasche
und etwas ruhigeres Optik. Unsere Team Shirts vom DH Team wurden 2013 und 2014 von Dowe gemacht. Das hier kommt
von mir, nicht mit Bonn abgesprochen da wir im diesen Punkt erheblich anderer Meinung sind. Gruß Bodo


----------



## bik3rid3r (26. Juni 2015)

Achso. Dann wäre ich doch eher für Race


----------



## Alleexx (26. Juni 2015)

Dann bin ich auch für RACE!


----------



## enno112 (26. Juni 2015)

Danke Bodo für die Aufkärung.
Mir ist der Schnitt grundsätzlich egal (solange wie kein RR Schnitt), hauptsache machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (26. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Mit Dowe da geht so was. Stimmt euch mal ab ob es ein Race Shirt oder ein Enduro Shirt werden soll.  Gruß Bodo



Erstmal ein *fettes* *Danke* an Dich, Bodo! 

Ich denke wir sind uns hier eigentlich schon alle einig, dass es ein DH Trikot, also mit Race Schnitt sein soll.
Ob Grün oder Blau ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so wichtig, aber am besten gleich beide Farben. 
Und ansonsten soll es nach Möglichkeit bitte genau so aussehen wie eingangs abgebildet! Die Designs existieren ja schon. 
Deshalb ist eigentlich bereits alles entschieden und die Aktion soll Euch auch nicht mehr Arbeit als nötig machen.
Wer nun etwas anderes haben will, oder Extrawünsche hat soll nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
Ich möchte nur wie Enno und die anderen vermutlich auch, so schnell wie möglich Trikots von Euch haben. 

Ich nehme 4 Stück! 2 je Farbe
Bodo, kannst Du noch sagen wie die Größen ausfallen?

So wird aus einem normalen Tag noch ein grandioser Freitag!


----------



## Hike_O (26. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Unsere Team Shirts vom DH Team wurden 2013 und 2014 von Dowe gemacht. Das hier kommt von mir, nicht mit Bonn abgesprochen da wir im diesen Punkt erheblich anderer Meinung sind. Gruß Bodo


 
Du bist der Beste!
Wie kann ich mich dafür erkenntlich zeigen?


----------



## EVHD (26. Juni 2015)

@Hike_O ich trage XL mit Protektoren und bin 1,90 groß.


----------



## malben (26. Juni 2015)

2 Stk im L mit Race-Schnitt (1 pro Farbe). Danke @Bodopropst

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hike_O (26. Juni 2015)

Danke Dir @EVHD!

Folgende Leute haben bisher Bedarf angemeldet:
@enno112 
@bik3rid3r
@Wolfplayer
@malben:
@Blades
@EddyAC
@punki69
@Hoermel 
@TR2N 
@~joe~
@bullswildrush 
@Alleexx 
@Robby2107 
(und sollen hiermit nochmal auf den Thread aufmerksam gemacht werden)

Könntet Ihr Eure wünsche bitte nochmal konkretisieren? Nicht alle von Euch haben direkt gewünschte Anzahl, Größe und Farbe angegeben.
Ohne es genau zu wissen vermute ich, dass es nur Langarm, sowie Grün und Blau geben wird. 
Aber mal abwarten was Bodo dazu sagen kann, denn der zu zahlende Preis ist ja auch noch unklar.

Ich würde der Übersicht halber alle Wünsche aufnehmen, sammeln und per Excel Datei DOWE, oder Bodo zukommen lassen.
@BODOPROBST : Hast Du Vorstellungen wie die Bezahlung/Lieferung ablaufen soll? 
Ich biete mich an die Organisation zu übernehmen.


----------



## bik3rid3r (26. Juni 2015)

@Hike_O
Danke dir!
Also ich hätte gerne 2 Stk in Größe S (ist ja ein weiter Schnitt). 
Einmal blau in kurz (falls das geht) und einmal rot in lang, falls es das geben sollte. 
Falls es nur grün und blau in lang gibt, dann nur ein langes in blau.
Ich hoffe das war verständlich


----------



## enno112 (26. Juni 2015)

Ich 2 Stk. in Größe M je 1xblau und 1xgrün (aber eigtl. egal).
P.S. Du hast dich selbst in der Aufstellung vergessen, nicht das du leer ausgehst...


----------



## Blades (26. Juni 2015)

Denke größe M beide Farben ein mal
je nachdem wie es ausfällt aber l.
Bin 1,90 groß aber sehr schmal gebaut.


----------



## Alleexx (26. Juni 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Danke Dir @EVHD!
> 
> Folgende Leute haben bisher Bedarf angemeldet:
> @enno112
> ...



Also ich hätte gerne 2x Race langarm in blau und XL

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab und @BODOPROBST du bist spitze!!


----------



## EddyAC (26. Juni 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Danke Dir @EVHD!
> 
> Folgende Leute haben bisher Bedarf angemeldet:
> @enno112
> ...



-Ich würde bei passendem Preis ein Race-Jersey in L nehmen, am liebsten was mit blau, oder grün. Radon-Team like eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (26. Juni 2015)

race,langarm,grün,...rot wäre auch ganz geil,...in L,
gruß punki


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. Juni 2015)

ja Race Schnitt in M 
1x blau 
1x rot am liebsten...wenn's geht ansonsten auch gruen.

Aermellaenge kurz oder 3/4 waere cool, aber wenn's nur Langarm wird auch egal !


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Juni 2015)

Ich werde mich der Sache annehmen . Bin aber bis Dienstag in Istrien habe hier sehr schwankendes Netz. Fahre Mittwoch
nach Kirchberg da kann ich den Ablauf mit Lars von Radon Besprechen. Werde am Montag auch mit Martin von Dowe Verbindung aufnehmen . Hoffe ich kann hier bald mehr Sagen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Alleexx (27. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ich werde mich der Sache annehmen . Bin aber bis Dienstag in Istrien habe hier sehr schwankendes Netz. Fahre Mittwoch
> nach Kirchberg da kann ich den Ablauf mit Lars von Radon Besprechen. Werde am Montag auch mit Martin von Dowe Verbindung aufnehmen . Hoffe ich kann hier bald mehr Sagen.   Gruß Bodo



Perfekt! Das heisst es wird dann alles über dich laufen? Bestellaufnahme, Zahlung usw.?


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Juni 2015)

Alleexx schrieb:


> Perfekt! Das heisst es wird dann alles über dich laufen? Bestellaufnahme, Zahlung usw.?


wollte ich mit Lars und Martin abstimmen.


----------



## Alleexx (27. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> wollte ich mit Lars und Martin abstimmen.



Sehr gut, dass das Ganze schon Form annimmt.


----------



## derboern (28. Juni 2015)

1x Grün in L 

über weiss/schwarz/grau würd ich mich auch freuen.

danke an @BODOPROBST und @Hike_O 
und damit hat sich mein "hm, welches trikot kaufe ich denn jetzt, die sehen alle nich so toll aus" problem auch gelöst.


----------



## Hike_O (29. Juni 2015)

Alleexx schrieb:


> Perfekt! Das heisst es wird dann alles über dich laufen? Bestellaufnahme, Zahlung usw.?


 


BODOPROBST schrieb:


> wollte ich mit Lars und Martin abstimmen.


 
So ist es natürlich auch sehr gut (für mich). 
Dann mach ich jetzt erstmal nix..also keine Excel Datei und warte entspannt auf schöne Trikots.
@BODOPROBST: Falls Du doch Hilfe ausm Forum bei der Organisation benötigen solltest, einfach Bescheid sagen. 

Ansonsten für mich bitte 2 je Farbe (Stahl Grün/Probst Blau) in M.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (29. Juni 2015)

2 verschiedene Farben, jeweils in XL würde ich nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (29. Juni 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Danke Dir @EVHD!
> 
> Folgende Leute haben bisher Bedarf angemeldet:
> @enno112
> ...



Das läuft ja 
Ich würde dann das *grüne* Trikot in der Größe *M* nehmen. 
Falls die Wahl besteht, würde ich dreiviertel Arm vorziehen, ansonsten Langarm.


----------



## Paul0902 (29. Juni 2015)

Bei einer Bestellung wäre ich auch dabei. Gut wäre es, wenn man vielleicht eine Größentabelle von dem Schnitt bekäme. Ich schwanke zwischen Gr.S oder M, da die Trikots meistens doch weit (und noch weiter) ausfallen, jeweils blau und grün. 

@Hike_O eine Online-Tabelle, wo jeder eintragen kann, ist sicherlich am hilfreichsten. Dafür müssen aber erst nähere Infos nach Bodos Besprechung vorliegen.
Schnell gebasteltes Beispiel: http://1drv.ms/1dsw4XS


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juni 2015)

Mit Martin bei Dowe hab ich Gesprochen , bekomme von ihn alle Möglichkeiten mittgeteilt .Wird aber 7.7 bis ich euch alles wieder geben kann, bin bis 6.7. Unterwegs .


----------



## Hike_O (29. Juni 2015)

@Paul0902: Wie es letztendlich genau läuft, bekommen wir ja noch gesagt. Brauchst keine Tabellen zu basteln, ist soweit eh schon fertig.
Der Großteil hat die Angaben ja nun schon gemacht und nochmal alle kontaktieren könnte nervig, und zudem nicht das letzte Mal sein.
Dann doch lieber alle weiteren Fragen in einem Rutsch klären und die bisher gemachte Arbeit bestmöglich nutzen und nicht wieder komplett von vorne beginnen.
Weil was ist mit Adressen (kannst nicht öffentlich machen), Beträgen & sonstigen Eventualitäten, + was mir sonst gerade nicht einfällt?
Da finde ich es besser wenn einer, nachdem alle Fragen geklärt sind, die Daten in Dateiform bringt und ggf. per Beitrag hier, oder PM fehlende Daten vervollständigt.
Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, oder angegriffen fühlen, aber wenn nun jeder noch seine Ideen zur Abwicklung hier vorstellt, obwohl soweit fast alles geklärt und erledigt ist, werden wir nicht fertig.
Danke für Dein Verständnis.


----------



## derboern (30. Juni 2015)

grad mal getestet ob das geht das jeder was eintragen kann. kenne das problem das auch nicht jeder die tabelle ändern kann wegen cookies oder allgemeinen mangelnden kenntnissen in excel. aber wäre schonmal ne gute idee um grob zu sehen was so stückzahl, schnitt und farbe angeht.
naja ihr macht das schon. hauptsache einer behält den überblick.


----------



## Hike_O (30. Juni 2015)

Hier der aktuelle Stand:





?= unklar, da keine Angaben gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (30. Juni 2015)

Dann zitiere ich mich mal selbst:



malben schrieb:


> 2 Stk in L mit Race-Schnitt (1 pro Farbe)...



Wenn Kurzarm, gerne Kurzarm. Ansonsten Lang

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EVHD (30. Juni 2015)

Ich würde ein grünes in XL oder L nehmen, wenn der Preis stimmt. Langarm


----------



## EddyAC (30. Juni 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Hier der aktuelle Stand:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 400565
> ?= unklar, da keine Angaben gemacht


Lang, und eines kurz, kann keine Eintragungen machen
Danke Euch !


----------



## enno112 (30. Juni 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Ich 2 Stk. in Größe M je 1xblau und 1xgrün (aber eigtl. egal).
> ....


Ich zitiere mich auch mal selbst:
In Langarm.


----------



## Hike_O (30. Juni 2015)




----------



## Hike_O (30. Juni 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Ich würde ein grünes in XL oder L nehmen, wenn der Preis stimmt. Langarm


Registriert, kann den Screenshot aber nun nicht mehr ändern. Wird dann beim nächsten Update angezeigt.


----------



## Deleted 348981 (1. Juli 2015)

Langarm, bitte.

Sorry, ganz vergessen mich dazu zu äußern!

Danke für die Mühen!


----------



## derboern (1. Juli 2015)

Ich möchte auch Langarm bitte.

wenn es eins in Monochrom/Graustufen gibt dann noch eins in Grau, L , Langarm. sonst nur das eine in Grün, L, Langarm.
Danke


----------



## TR2N (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute, klasse Aktion. Ich hätte auch gerne Langarm. Bin 1.95 m groß, da muss ich erstmal schauen was da passt bei Radkleidung. Vermutlich XL..?


----------



## CubeChristian (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich wäre auch an einem Trikot interessiert. Gibt es schon einen Entwurf wie sie Aussehen sollen/würden/könnten?

Bzw. sieht es so aus wie das dowe Radon DH Trikot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (2. Juli 2015)

CubeChristian schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich wäre auch an einem Trikot interessiert. Gibt es schon einen Entwurf wie sie Aussehen sollen/würden/könnten?
> 
> Bzw. sieht es so aus wie das dowe Radon DH Trikot?


 
Ich nehme dich mal in die Liste mit auf.
Vermutlich werden es die DH Trikots vom Radon Team/ DOWE, zumindest möchte ich nix anderes haben.


----------



## boarderking (2. Juli 2015)

hallo zusammen, ich wäre an einem Endurotrikot interessiert. Knalle eng sind die ja wohl auch nicht und passen einfach besser zum slide....
Gerne in Gelb Schwarz oder Blau!
LG


----------



## Hike_O (2. Juli 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, ich wäre an einem Endurotrikot interessiert. Knalle eng sind die ja wohl auch nicht und passen einfach besser zum slide....
> Gerne in Gelb Schwarz oder Blau!
> LG



Endurotrikots sind laut Bodo eher eng geschnitten und mit Taschen.
Race Trikots sind weiter geschnitten, haben keine Taschen und entsprechen dem, was wir hier versuchen zu bekommen.

@CubeChristian & @boarderking
Könntet Ihr direkt noch Angaben zu Euren wünschen gem. der verlinkten Liste machen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rado...rikots-verfuegbar.757507/page-3#post-13057579
Also gewünschte Anzahl, Größe, Farbe, Armlänge...

Vermutlich wird es nur die eingangs gezeigten Trikot Varianten geben, also Langarm in Blau, oder Grün.
Wie gesagt, ist es nur meine Vermutung. Genauere Infos wird es gem. Bodo so ab 07.07. geben.


----------



## boarderking (2. Juli 2015)

Bodo hat geschrieben "enger" schlichter und SEITENtasche. Ich denke man sollte ein Endurotrikot nicht mit einem Racetrikot verwechseln. Diese Trickots haben gerne eine Tasche an der Seite für zB eine Sonnenbrille. Ich brauch halt keins für über einen Oberkörper Protektor ...
Vielleicht hat bodo Ja auch beispuelphotos.
Wenn ja . Enduro m-L. Farbe gerne mit gelb oder blau. Kurzarm aber auch langarm sonst interessant.


----------



## Robby2107 (6. Juli 2015)

Hier nochmal schön zu sehen wie das original Werks-DH-Trikot von RADON/DOWE ausschaut:


----------



## Hike_O (6. Juli 2015)

Und hier nochmal der aktuelle Stand:


----------



## DeadMeat (6. Juli 2015)

Ich melde auch Interesse für 2 Trikots in grün an.
Ein kurzes in "M" und langes in "L" (über Protektoren).
Würde aber auch gerne noch die Preise und die Größentabelle abwarten.


----------



## Themeankitty (7. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte auch Interesse an den Shirts. Wie viel kosten die denn, weiß man das schon ? Wie fallen die Shirts aus ?
Ich würde ein blaues (lang) in M nehmen und ein blaues (kurz) in M.
Naja vom Schnitt her nicht zu weit, also eher Enduro Schnitt, da ich eher auf Touren fahre,aber die Protektoren müssen schon drübergehen....
Oder gehen die Protektoren nicht mit dem Enduro Schnitt ?


----------



## Robby2107 (7. Juli 2015)

Wenn die Wahl besteht würde ich auch auf das Enduro gehen. Taschen hin oder her, aber wenn das Teil auf der Tour wie ein loses Segel im Wind flattert sieht man das geile Design ja nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (7. Juli 2015)

So wie die Trikots im Video rüber kommen ist es perfekt. Finde ich persönlich nicht zu eng und nicht zu flattrig.
Weitere Designs und Schnitte werden lt. Radon in Kürze noch folgen.
Ich denke nicht dass Dowe auf alle Wünsche eingehen wird.


----------



## Robby2107 (8. Juli 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> So wie die Trikots im Video rüber kommen ist es perfekt. Finde ich persönlich nicht zu eng und nicht zu flattrig.
> Weitere Designs und Schnitte werden lt. Radon in Kürze noch folgen.
> Ich denke nicht dass Dowe auf alle Wünsche eingehen wird.


Schauen wir einfach was Bodo uns berichtet zu und dann sehen wir weiter. 

Bin schon ganz hippelig. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Juli 2015)

So bin seid Gestern Abend wieder Zuhause. Wir können von Dowe das DH Trikots von 2013 in Schwaz Grün oder Schwarz Blau
ist auf 82 oder DH 2014 in Hellblau Weiß bekommen und ein AM-Enduro Shirt in Blau oder Grün . Bin Morgen in Bonn so wie
es Aussieht könnt ihr die Shirts Direkt von da Bestellen. Hoffe das sind für euch gute Nachrichten, Dowe kann die Bestellungen
in 8-10 Wochen Herstellen ( Urlaubszeit ).  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Alleexx (8. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> So bin seid Gestern Abend wieder Zuhause. Wir können von Dowe das DH Trikots von 2013 in Schwaz Grün oder Schwarz Blau
> ist auf 82 oder DH 2014 in Hellblau Weiß bekommen und ein AM-Enduro Shirt in Blau oder Grün . Bin Morgen in Bonn so wie
> es Aussieht könnt ihr die Shirts Direkt von da Bestellen. Hoffe das sind für euch gute Nachrichten, Dowe kann die Bestellungen
> in 8-10 Wochen Herstellen ( Urlaubszeit ).  Gruß Bodo



Das sind top news. Ein Mann ein Wort  Die werden aber nicht offiziell über die HP vertrieben od? Die müsste man dann telefonisch bestellen oder per mail?

Lg Alex


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> So bin seid Gestern Abend wieder Zuhause. Wir können von Dowe das DH Trikots von 2013 in Schwaz Grün oder Schwarz Blau
> ist auf 82 oder DH 2014 in Hellblau Weiß bekommen und ein AM-Enduro Shirt in Blau oder Grün . Bin Morgen in Bonn so wie
> es Aussieht könnt ihr die Shirts Direkt von da Bestellen. Hoffe das sind für euch gute Nachrichten, Dowe kann die Bestellungen
> in 8-10 Wochen Herstellen ( Urlaubszeit ).  Gruß Bodo



super Infos 
aber was bedeutet dies 82...steh da grad wohl auf der Leitung.
also ich wuerde dann DH 2013 Schwarz Blau, DH 2014 Hellblau Weiss nehmen und wenn das AM Enduro nicht zu eng geschnitten ist, 
wuerde ich dies auch noch 1x in Blau nehmen.

Danke fuer die Hilfestellung Bodo


----------



## bik3rid3r (8. Juli 2015)

Das frag ich mich auch. Bist also nicht der einzige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (8. Juli 2015)

Gute News!
Gibt's noch Bilder von den verfügbaren Designs? 
Ist das Trikot welches hier Thema ist auch dabei? Würde meinen das isn 2015er Trikot...?


----------



## boarderking (8. Juli 2015)

AM-Enduro Shirt in Blau Grösse L


----------



## enno112 (8. Juli 2015)

@BODOPROBST ...Vielen Dank schon mal für deinen persönlichen Einsatz 

Ob nur für den Thread hier oder für alle über die BD-Homepage ist doch eigentlich völlig egal!
Hauptsache es wird geklärt:
1. wie gekauft/bestellt werden kann
2. wie die Designs der oben genannten Jahrgänge (2013,2014,2015) aussehen
3. ob als Downhill- (weit) oder Enduro- (eng) Schnitt
(4.) ob kurz/langarm
Mehr muss ich nicht wissen, da ich schon geäußert habe was ich haben will!

Wäre für alle einfacher, wenn BD/Radon sich hierzu einfach mit @Hike_O in Verbindung setzt, da er ja alles hier "angezettelt" hat (auch dir hierfür schon mal Danke). Wenn es aktuelle Infos gibt, einfach hier rein und jeder kann bestellen wie es soll!
Ist doch schon mal Top das wir bald eine Möglichkeit haben "schöne" Radon-Trikots auf den Trails zu tragen...


----------



## ViperC4 (9. Juli 2015)

Da schaut man kurz mal nicht ins Forum...
Ich möchte auch sehr gerne 2 Enduro-Shirts, eines in grün, eines in blau, jeweils "M" und kurzarm bitte.
Hoffe es reicht noch.

Grüße Jan


----------



## haekel72 (9. Juli 2015)

Interesse! Gibt Bescheid wie und wann und wo Bestellt werden kann! DH Trikot in Schwarz Blau Gr. L


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Juli 2015)

Der Laden Bestellt Shits . Die Größen werden wir mit Dowe noch Abstimmen die DHs wahren sehr groß werden wir anpassen.
Genau angaben bis Di oder Mi hoffe das geht ok für euch.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Deleted 173968 (11. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Der Laden Bestellt *Shits* . ...


 You made my day!


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Juli 2015)

fuer Dich den Tag fuer uns die MTB's und besorgt noch Shirts 

klar Bodo....nur nicht hetzen sind doch nur Trikots und alles braucht ebend seine Zeit


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Juli 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> fuer Dich den Tag fuer uns die MTB's und besorgt noch Shirts
> 
> klar Bodo....nur nicht hetzen sind doch nur Trikots und alles braucht ebend seine Zeit


Gebe euch ja recht, das mit den Shirt ist mir ein Anliegen da bei Radon jedes Jahr neue Hemden gemacht werden die ich auch nicht Anziehen möchte ,habe aber eben sehr viel Arbeit sorry.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Hike_O (11. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Gebe euch ja recht, das mit den Shirt ist mir ein Anliegen da bei Radon jedes Jahr neue Hemden gemacht werden die ich auch nicht Anziehen möchte ,habe aber eben sehr viel Arbeit sorry.  Gruß Bodo



Allein Deine Hilfe bei der Trikotbeschaffungsaktion ist sensationell und äußerst bemerkenswert. 
Ich sag schonmal Danke!
Zudem bin ich mal gespannt auf Eure zukünftigen Trikots.
Ach so...kannst evtl. du schon sagen ob das von uns gewünschte Design auch verfügbar sein wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velophilist (11. Juli 2015)

Großes Lob an Bodo. Ich werde auch zwei bestellen, wenn es soweit ist!


----------



## siebenacht (15. Juli 2015)

Coole Nummer, habe auch Interesse an dem Radon-Enduro/DH/Freeride-Trikot, möglichst mit blau.
Gruß 78


----------



## Hike_O (20. Juli 2015)

@BODOPROBST:
Wird es dieses Design auch für uns geben?


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Juli 2015)

Mist, ich habs verpasst.
Ich hätte schon gern n grünes Enduroshirt. Was koschd des?


----------



## Didde (20. Juli 2015)

Hey, hätte da auch Interesse daran...wenn´s in grün Elche geben sollte ;-)


----------



## Hike_O (20. Juli 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Mist, ich habs verpasst.
> Ich hätte schon gern n grünes Enduroshirt. Was koschd des?


 
Hast noch nix verpasst.
Wir warten auch noch auf die Details, wie Preis, Farben, Armlängen, etc.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. Juli 2015)

ah, nochmal Glück gehabt, danke


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen Heute Nachmittag stellen wir 1 FR Shirt mit Langarm in Grün und Blau und ein AM Enduro Shirt auch in diesen  beiden Farben ins Netz .Bitte dann um eurer Meinung .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Deleted 348981 (21. Juli 2015)

@BODOPROBST 
Wo gibts die denn dann zu sehen?
Oder stellst du den Link hier ein?

Abermals Danke für die Mühen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht hier? 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/equipment/bekleidung/


----------



## Hike_O (21. Juli 2015)

Die Spannung steigt....


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Juli 2015)

Die Hemden werden hier Vorgestellt von Karsten in 2-3 Ausführungen die dann zur Wahl stehen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ViperC4 (21. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die Hemden werden hier Vorgestellt von Karsten in 2-3 Ausführungen die dann zur Wahl stehen.   Gruß Bodo


Auch noch 2-3 zum Abstimmen... Was soll ich da noch sagen? 
Ihr seid die Besten!! Danke!


----------



## malben (21. Juli 2015)

Bin schon ganz aufgeregt... ist fast wie Weihnachten. ..


----------



## Hike_O (21. Juli 2015)

Meine Befürchtung ist, dass es das eigentlich gewünschte Design nicht für uns geben wird...
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt...also abwarten.
Aber was macht der Karsten nur so lange?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (21. Juli 2015)

Vermutlich Mittag - wie es sich gehört.


----------



## Robby2107 (21. Juli 2015)

Mittag is rum und ich habe Geburtstag heute ... also her mit dem Trikot.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Juli 2015)

Immer diese Ungeduld 

Wir packen es online, sobald uns die Entwürfe erreichen - bis dato sind diese allerdings noch nicht angekommen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## bik3rid3r (21. Juli 2015)

Ihr wisst ja, Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude 
Bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Juli 2015)

Hi,

hier geht's zur Abstimmung für das Kurzarmshirt. Langarm trudelt vermutlich erst morgen ein...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rado...nvorschlaege-abstimmung.761177/#post-13106490

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Hike_O (21. Juli 2015)

Dann setze ich mal alle Hoffnung auf das langärmlige Trikot.
Bonn hat sich scheinbar doch noch eingemischt. Verdammt!

@Robby2107 : Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!
@EVHD: Du hast mein Trikot!


----------



## Robby2107 (21. Juli 2015)

Danke Hike_O. 
Wenn de Langarm-Trikots keinen gewaltigen Designschub machen bin ich raus.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 348981 (22. Juli 2015)

Da geht's mir leider genauso...


----------



## DeadMeat (22. Juli 2015)

Von den gezeigten Vorschlägen würde ich jetzt auch keines kaufen.

Hat von Radon eigentlich jemand bei den Sponsoren, die auf dem org. Race Jersey abgebildet sind, nachgefragt ob das evtl. in Ordnung geht?
Normalerweise freuen sich doch Firmen, wenn für sie kostenlos Werbung gemacht wird.
So ein langearm Race-Jersey, zur Not auch ohne Firmenlogos der Sponsoren, würde ich auf jeden Fall nehmen. z.B. so:


----------



## DeadMeat (22. Juli 2015)

Würde als kurzes Freeride-Jersey auch gut aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (22. Juli 2015)

Aber nicht mit so ausgefransten Ärmeln...

Neue Designs sind jetzt hier zu bewundern (für die, die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-designvorschlaege-radon-trikots.761276/#post-13108949


----------



## Hike_O (22. Juli 2015)

Dank Eurer Hilfe hier hat sich Radon dann doch noch weichklopfen lassen und wir bekommen endlich wunderschöne Trikots. 
Ich finde das jetzige Ergebnis genial und somit ist das Ziel für mich erreicht und der Rest ergibt sich schon irgendwie.

Hier geht's nun weiter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-designvorschlaege-radon-trikots.761276/#post-13108837

Nächstes Ziel: Ein Gruppenfoto von uns in den Trikots für Bodo und Andi!


----------



## Didde (23. Juli 2015)

Gruppenfoto wäre ne coole Idee 

Aber "by the way" - im allgemeinen wäre etwas mehr Merchandising (Cap´s, T-Shirts, Pullover, etc...) ganz cool -irgendwie identifiziert man sich ja mit seiner "Markenentscheidung"


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juli 2015)

Didde schrieb:


> Gruppenfoto wäre ne coole Idee
> 
> Aber "by the way" - im allgemeinen wäre etwas mehr Merchandising (Cap´s, T-Shirts, Pullover, etc...) ganz cool -irgendwie identifiziert man sich ja mit seiner "Markenentscheidung"


Öh.. das würde ich jetzt so nicht sagen. Ich fahre mehrere Marken, bin aber einem Radon-Trikot nicht ganz abgeneigt. Ob ichs aufm Specialized anziehe, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


/Edit: ein T-shirt für den Alltag ist aber immer drin


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juli 2015)

Didde schrieb:


> Gruppenfoto wäre ne coole Idee
> 
> Aber "by the way" - im allgemeinen wäre etwas mehr Merchandising (Cap´s, T-Shirts, Pullover, etc...) ganz cool -irgendwie identifiziert man sich ja mit seiner "Markenentscheidung"



Hi,

da arbeiten wir mit Hochdruck dran. Wird kommen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## siebenacht (23. Juli 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> ...
> Nächstes Ziel: Ein Gruppenfoto von uns in den Trikots für Bodo und Andi!


Das setzt aber irgendwie voraus, dass man sich zum gemeinsamen Radon-Biken irgendwie irgendwo trifft. Habe ich schon vor einigen Jahren von einer anderen Bikemarke erlebt, damals in Finale Ligure organisiert von dieser Bikemarke. War ne geile Nummer, hunderte Biker alle mit dem gleichen Bikerahmen, aber vollkommen verschiedene Bikes. 
Wäre schon ne coole Sache, wenn Radon sowas auf die Beine stellen könnte.
Gruß 78


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juli 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Wäre schon ne coole Sache, wenn Radon sowas auf die Beine stellen könnte.


Ich denke, Radon macht z.Z. schon genug für die Kundschaft


----------



## Hike_O (23. Juli 2015)

Ich denke auch, dass wir nicht gleich übertreiben sollten. Immerhin kriegen wir hier schon eine ganze Menge mehr geboten, als die Kunden vieler anderer Firmen.
Würde sagen, entweder kriegen wir es selbst irgendwie organisiert, oder jeder lädt hier einfach ein Foto von sich im neuen Trikot hoch.
So als kleines Dankeschön für Bodo und Andi? Selbstverständlich ohne jeglichen Zwang zur Teilnahme.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Juli 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass wir nicht gleich übertreiben sollten. Immerhin kriegen wir hier schon eine ganze Menge mehr geboten, als die Kunden vieler anderer Firmen.
> Würde sagen, entweder kriegen wir es selbst irgendwie organisiert, oder jeder lädt hier einfach ein Foto von sich im neuen Trikot hoch.
> So als kleines Dankeschön für Bodo und Andi? Selbstverständlich ohne jeglichen Zwang zur Teilnahme.



Gute Idee  Am besten vor schöner Kulisse oder Bergpanorama. Wollte am Ende des Jahres ein "Best of...2015" machen - mit vielen schönen Fotos...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (24. Juli 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Gute Idee  Am besten vor schöner Kulisse oder Bergpanorama. Wollte am Ende des Jahres ein "Best of...2015" machen - mit vielen schönen Fotos...
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Na dann würde ich mal n umfangreiches Paket zu mir schicken. Ich mache dann n Catwalk in Lenzerheide/Chur/Laax als Gegenleistung 
Habe sogar n aktuelles X01


----------



## Hike_O (11. August 2015)

Sooo!
Mein Trikot ist da. Ich konnte noch ein grünes im Bikemarkt ergattern. 
Falls noch jemand die Kurzarm Variante möchte:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/635395-radon-factory-enduro-dh-trikot

Der Verkäufer ist absolut zu empfehlen.


----------



## DeadMeat (12. August 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Sooo!
> Mein Trikot ist da. Ich konnte noch ein grünes im Bikemarkt ergattern.
> Falls noch jemand die Kurzarm Variante möchte:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/635395-radon-factory-enduro-dh-trikot
> ...


Danke -> Meins


----------



## TR2N (12. August 2015)

Schön für Euch! 

Wo bleibt der Nachschub??


----------



## Hike_O (12. August 2015)

@TR2N : 
Lt. Bodo müssten es aber noch ein paar Wochen sein.


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. August 2015)

Sie hat wohl eins im alten Design gekauft und faellt dann unter uns sofort auf (aus der Rolle)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (12. August 2015)

wenn KW37 noch steht,  müsste es in der ersten September Woche soweit  sein (07. - 12.09.15).


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. August 2015)

Habe wohl das ganze etwas Ausgebremst da ich den Shop und Versand mit ins Boot geholt habe.
Wird eher KW 39-40 dafür halt dann über beide zu Beziehen.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. August 2015)

ist voellig OK fuer mich....nackig muss ich ja noch nicht fahren, bei all den anderen Klamotten


----------



## Hike_O (13. August 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Sie hat wohl eins im alten Design gekauft


Von wem sprichst Du?
Nackig ist bei dem Wetter derzeit aber auch kein Thema

Die Größe des Dowe Trikots fällt eher klein aus. 
Mir passt M und L wäre wohl auch noch ok, obwohl ich normalerweise zwischen S und M liege.
Größe: 176cm
Aber von wem die neuen Trikots stammen, kann ich nicht sagen. Evtl. wieder von Dowe?
Dann könnte diese Angabe schon für den einen oder anderen ganz hilfreich sein.


----------



## Robby2107 (13. August 2015)

Ihr schickt mich hier auf dem Festival. Dachte ich hab die Trikots verpasst. 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoermel (27. August 2015)

Hallo
Gibt es schon was neues von den Trikot`s ?
Oder gibt es vielleicht einfache, normale Tshirt´s von Radon ?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## malben (3. September 2015)

@BODOPROBST ist die Lieferangabe KW 39 -40 noch aktuell


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. September 2015)

malben schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST ist die Lieferangabe KW 39 -40 noch aktuell


Der Termin wurde grade von Dowe bestätigt . Aber nur für den Laden der Versand hat leider noch
nicht Bestellt . Problem ist der Laden kann den Versand nicht übernehmen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. September 2015)

Schade .
Kann nicht nach Bonn fahren nur wegen dem shirt, ist zu weit.


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Der Termin wurde grade von Dowe bestätigt . Aber nur für den Laden der Versand hat leider noch
> nicht Bestellt . Problem ist der Laden kann den Versand nicht übernehmen.  Gruß Bodo



oh man wat ne Logic 
warum hat man nicht die Grossbestellung aufgegeben und einen Teil dann an den Onlinshop weitergegeben
sry, aber das ist jetzt ein Armutszeugnbiss in Sachen kaufmaennische Planung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (7. September 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> oh man wat ne Logic
> warum hat man nicht die Grossbestellung aufgegeben und einen Teil dann an den Onlinshop weitergegeben
> sry, aber das ist jetzt ein Armutszeugnbiss in Sachen kaufmaennische Planung


Wenn eine gewisse Größe überschritten wird ist Logik mach mal Unlogisch. Werde Versuchen mit 
den Versand zu Reden die Sache zu Übernehmen.	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. September 2015)

besonders im Anbetracht, dass Ihr ein "Versenderhersteller" seit, finde ich die aktuelle Vorgehensweise seltsam 
es wurde alles online angestossen und nun liegen die Trikots in Bonn, aber deutschlandweite User schauen in die Roehre


----------



## Hike_O (9. September 2015)

Das hätten wir hier im Forum auf jeden Fall besser hinbekommen.
Vielleicht wird es ja etwas bis 2016... 
Bodo, nimm es bitte nicht persönlich, da Du nicht für Trikot Logistik zuständig sein kannst und sehr viel Wchtigeres um die Ohren haben wirst.
An Dich ein fettes Danke für den Versuch uns hier solche Wünsche zu erfüllen.
Ich kann mir schon denken wie die ganzen Oberschlauen so eine simple Aktion verkomplizieren...ist überall gleich.
Und der Kunde ist letztendlich sooo undankbar, gemein und ungeduldig. 
Wer auch immer das verkackt hat, sollte sich eigentlich um andere Dinge kümmern "dürfen". 
Ein Lob für die Organisatoren, abgesehen von Bodo, gibt es dafür zumindest von mir vorerst nicht.


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. September 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Das hätten wir hier im Forum auf jeden Fall besser hinbekommen.
> Vielleicht wird es ja etwas bis 2016...
> Bodo, nimm es bitte nicht persönlich, da Du nicht für Trikot Logistik zuständig sein kannst und sehr viel Wchtigeres um die Ohren haben wirst.
> An Dich ein fettes Danke für den Versuch uns hier solche Wünsche zu erfüllen.
> ...


Also last die Teile mal bei uns sein dann bekommen wir die auch zu euch.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Blades (18. September 2015)

Die KW 39 ist in erreichbare Nähe gerutscht.
Gibt es hier eine Meldung wenn die Trikots in Bonn liegen? Würde dann direkt vorbei kommen. 
Grüße Phil


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. September 2015)

Blades schrieb:


> Die KW 39 ist in erreichbare Nähe gerutscht.
> Gibt es hier eine Meldung wenn die Trikots in Bonn liegen? Würde dann direkt vorbei kommen.
> Grüße Phil


Kommen nächste Woche nach Bonn, haben uns Muster nach Brixen senden lassen um sie da zu
Zeigen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Hike_O (18. September 2015)

Gibt es auch schon irgendwelche Ideen, wie man das Forum versorgt?
Oder bis wann wir mit den Trikots rechnen können?


----------



## Blades (25. September 2015)

Soooo, KW 39 ist quasi rum, sind die Jerseys schon da?


----------



## micha.mue (25. September 2015)

War gestern auch in Bonn und bin nun auch "Radonist" ... Wollte mir vor lauter Freude auch leich ein Trikot kaufen, aber das einzige was rumhing war nur zu Ausstellungszwecken ... Man zeigte mir dann die Rennradler-Oberkörper-Kondome ... 

Sprich: ein weiterer Interessent! Aber fahr nicht aus dem Odenwald-Randgebiet bis nach Bonn um eins zu bekommen.

Zur Not Teamwork: wir erkoren jemanden der 20 Trikots kauft und dann an die Glaubensgemeinschaft verteilt!?!???


Gruss, Micha ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.mue (25. September 2015)

Blades schrieb:


> Soooo, KW 39 ist quasi rum, sind die Jerseys schon da?



Ich glaube an *diesem* Wochenende haben die Radon-Mitarbeiter andere Sorgen!?


Gruss, Micha ...


----------



## Hike_O (25. September 2015)

micha.mue schrieb:


> Zur Not Teamwork: wir erkoren jemanden der 20 Trikots kauft und dann an die Glaubensgemeinschaft verteilt!?!???


 
Eine Sammelbestellung war eigentlich das, was ich mit dieser Aktion hier bezwecken wollte und dann wären wir vermutlich auch schon alle mit den Trikots unterwegs. Aber dann hat sich der Wasserkopf (Bonn) eingemischt und seitdem geht es hier nur noch schleppend voran. Mag auch andere Gründe haben, aber das ist letztlich eh irrelevant.
Ursprünglich war die Idee, nur die Erlaubnis von Radon zu erhalten, um die bereits existierenden Trikot Designs bei DOWE für uns produzieren zu lassen.

Einfach mal abwarten würde ich sagen. Radon, vor allem Bodo wird uns schon nicht hängen lassen. Und wenn die Trikots erst 2016 verfügbar sind, ist das auch noch besser als wenn es keine gibt. (Habe heute meinen Genügsamen)


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. September 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Eine Sammelbestellung war eigentlich das, was ich mit dieser Aktion hier bezwecken wollte und dann wären wir vermutlich auch schon alle mit den Trikots unterwegs. Aber dann hat sich der Wasserkopf (Bonn) eingemischt und seitdem geht es hier nur noch schleppend voran. Mag auch andere Gründe haben, aber das ist letztlich eh irrelevant.
> Ursprünglich war die Idee, nur die Erlaubnis von Radon zu erhalten, um die bereits existierenden Trikot Designs bei DOWE für uns produzieren zu lassen.
> 
> Einfach mal abwarten würde ich sagen. Radon, vor allem Bodo wird uns schon nicht hängen lassen. Und wenn die Trikots erst 2016 verfügbar sind, ist das auch noch besser als wenn es keine gibt. (Habe heute meinen Genügsamen)


So gestern in Brixen die erste Lieferung bekommen. Wenn ihr eine Sammelbestellung machen
wollt ist das für mich leichter , wehre Super da bisher unser Versand nicht mit dabei ist. Bin
nächste Woche viel Unterwegs wehre gut wenn ihr das ganze sammeln könntet.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## malben (26. September 2015)

@Hike_O hast du die Daten noch?


----------



## bik3rid3r (26. September 2015)

Wurde jetzt eig schon ein preis genannt?


----------



## Hike_O (26. September 2015)

Ich würde mich bereiterklären den Versand zu übernehmen. 
@BODOPROBST: Allerdings müssen wir vorab noch ein paar Dinge klären. Am besten per PN. Melde mich. 
@malben: Die Daten such ich nochmal raus und frage dann einzeln die restlichen Angaben ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (26. September 2015)

und auch Mal ein Bild von den Trikots, welche Variante(n) nun letztlich gedruckt wurden !!


----------



## FlowRida91 (26. September 2015)

Bodo trägt scheinbar eins auf dem Bikefestival in Brixen. Das war die Nr. 1 in der Liste...
Nicht mein Geschmack..


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. September 2015)

ja echt sorry, aber das Design ist echt 08/15 einfallslos 

und warum wurde ueberhaupt die Abstimmung gestartet, wenn dann am Ende scheinbar wahllos das gedruckt wird 
auf dass die wenigsten gestimmt hatten 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-designvorschlaege-radon-trikots.761276/#post-13108837


----------



## bik3rid3r (26. September 2015)

Das war doch die Enduro Version. Unsere DH Versionen wirds denk ich schon geben.


----------



## Hike_O (26. September 2015)

Denke auch, dass es mehr als das gezeigte Trikot auf dem Foto mit Bodo gibt.
Ich habe mich bereits mit Bodo in Verbindung gesetzt, um zu klären welche Designs es in welchen Größen/Farben/Mengen, etc. gibt.
Weitere Einzelheiten folgen, wenn ich Info erhalten habe.


----------



## micha.mue (26. September 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Ich habe mich bereits mit Bodo in Verbindung gesetzt, um zu klären welche Designs es in welchen Größen/Farben/Mengen, etc. gibt.
> Weitere Einzelheiten folgen, wenn ich Info erhalten habe.



Wenn Du mich bitte auf die Interessentenliste setzen würdest!? V2 bis V5 ... Kurzarm Größe M / Langarm Größe L. Je nach Preis und Verfügbarkeit würde ich dann die Anzahl noch nennen!?


Gruss, Micha ...


----------



## Blades (27. September 2015)

Ich würde mir meins ja immernoch gerne in Bonn abholen, bleibt die Möglichkeit weiter bestehen?


----------



## Hike_O (27. September 2015)

Da wir hier nicht ansatzweise auf die vorhandene Stückzahl von 250 Trikots kommen, sollten es in Bonn auch welche geben...vermutlich.


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. September 2015)

Bestellt wurden V2 + V4 Langarm und V3 + V5 Kurzarm und für Eigenb. kleine Menge V1 für den
Laden. Natürlich können die Teile auch im Laden gekauft werden aber der Versand für hier wird
über Heike O laufen so wie es jetzt ist.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Wolfplayer (27. September 2015)

Danke fuer die Info ueber die bestellten Varianten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (27. September 2015)

Nun ist der genaue Preis noch unbekannt.
Interessant wäre zudem noch, wieviele Trikots von welchem Design und in welchen Größen verfügbar sind?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Nachfrage bei einigen Größen das Angebot übersteigt.
@BODOPROBST: Kannst Du dazu auch schon etwas sagen?


----------



## boarderking (28. September 2015)

Jetzt mal im Ernst...da hat Bodo doch noch seinen Radon Schlafanzug an


----------



## dummeLiese (28. September 2015)

Mr Spock - hässliches Trikot und macht einen Mega Ranzen, Bodo!


----------



## Blades (29. September 2015)

Ich war grade in Bonn und wollte mir eins der Trikots kaufen.
Bin allerdings aus den Latschen gekippt als mir für ein Langarmtrikot der preis von 80€ gesagt wurde.
Für das Geld lasse ich mir dann doch lieber eine personalisierte Einzelanfertigung mit meinem Namen drauf drucken als Werbung durch die Gegend zu fahren.


----------



## DeadMeat (29. September 2015)

Oha...
Für den Preis bin ich auch raus...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. September 2015)

Blades schrieb:


> Ich war grade in Bonn und wollte mir eins der Trikots kaufen.
> Bin allerdings aus den Latschen gekippt als mir für ein Langarmtrikot der preis von 80€ gesagt wurde.
> Für das Geld lasse ich mir dann doch lieber eine personalisierte Einzelanfertigung mit meinem Namen drauf drucken als Werbung durch die Gegend zu fahren.





DeadMeat schrieb:


> Oha...
> Für den Preis bin ich auch raus...



Hi,

sorry für die Verwirrung - hier lag ein Preisfehler vor, welcher dann falsch kommuniziert wurde. Das Langarmtrikot kostet 59,95€, das Kurzarmtrikot 54,95€. Die Trikots werden derzeit im Megastore ausgepackt und ausgezeichnet...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## micha.mue (29. September 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry für die Verwirrung - hier lag ein Preisfehler vor, welcher dann falsch kommuniziert wurde. Das Langarmtrikot kostet 59,95€, das Kurzarmtrikot 54,95€. Die Trikots werden derzeit im Megastore ausgepackt und ausgezeichnet...
> 
> Gruß, Andi



OK ... Na das hört sich doch schon anders an ... Da bin ich dabei!

Dann warte ich mal auf die Bestell-Liste um mich dann eintragen zu können ...


Gruss, Micha ...


----------



## Robby2107 (30. September 2015)

Ein Glück hab ich nen Langarm angepeilt!  Wird ja doch langsam frisch beim biken.


----------



## enno112 (30. September 2015)

Hauptsache geht bald los mit bestellen.
Sonst musst du noch ne Jacke überziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seso (6. Oktober 2015)

Und, hat sich da schon was getan? Der Megastore wirbt heute ja schon auf Facebook damit... Hab die Trikots in Brixen gesehen und die sahen echt gut aus


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

hier der Link zur Megastore Page:

http://www.megastore.bike/radon-enduro-trikots-eingetroffen/

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Didde (6. Oktober 2015)

Hey,

danke - aber wo kann ich bestellen?


----------



## dummeLiese (6. Oktober 2015)

Bodo ist dein Trikot das hintere?


----------



## punki69 (6. Oktober 2015)

ist die nummer 5 vom radon link.....,was bodo dort trägt...


----------



## enno112 (6. Oktober 2015)

Bilder haben wir ja jetzt genug gesehen...
Ich will endlich bestellen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (6. Oktober 2015)

Ernsthaft? 55 EURO für ein Kurzarm-Shirt?


----------



## Bib0103 (6. Oktober 2015)

Habe gestern beim Megastore angefragt die haben mir gesagt die gibt es nur im Store und man kann sie nicht bestellen.Finde ich sehr schade.


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Oktober 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? 55 EURO für ein Kurzarm-Shirt?



naja...ein Schnaeppchen ist es nicht, aber denke mal in die anderen Hersteller, die produzieren tausende von einem Trikot in China und verkaufen die teilweise teuerer und Du kannst die ueberall sehen.
da ist die Stueckzahl hier von radon quasi "limitiert" und wurde in D produziert
also komme ich bei dem Preis damit klar !
aber wenn man in die nun weiterhin scheinbar nicht rankommt, werde ich echt so langsam sauer


----------



## bik3rid3r (6. Oktober 2015)

Sind die wirklich "made in Germany"?
Das wusste ich nicht. Find ich aber ne gute Sache!


----------



## malben (6. Oktober 2015)

@Hike_O bist du schon dran?


----------



## Bib0103 (6. Oktober 2015)

Guten Tag,

Trikots aus dem Megastore können nur vor Ort in Bonn erworben werden.
Allerdings gibt es auf bike-discount.de auch eine kleine Auswahl.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
H&S Bike-Discount GmbH
Thomas Serowski
0228 978 48 11



 

 



H&S Bike-Discount GmbH
Auf dem Kirchbüchel 6 - 53127 Bonn
Tel. 0228-978480 - Fax 0228-6204824

http://www.bike-discount.de

Vertretungsberechtigte Geschäftsführer:
Dipl.-Ing. Ralf Heisig
Dipl. Volkswirt Christopher Stahl

Registergericht: Amtsgericht Koblenz
Registernummer: HRB 23821
USt. ID-Nr.: DE 204042912

05.10.2015 00:20 - Stephan Höhn schrieb:
Hallo,
Wollte mal nachfragen ob man die Trikots auch bei euch bestellen kann da ich
leider zu weit von euch weg wohne.
MfG Stephan Höhn

Von meinem iPad gesendet

Das war leider die Antwort


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Oktober 2015)

wie jetzt Fahrraeder soll ich dort bestellen, aber zu "bloede" Trikots zu verschicken 
sorry Bike Discount oder wer auch immer da den Daumen drauf hat....zieht bitte mal einen Finger wo raus und bewegt Euch,
denn wir User haben diese Trikots ja wohl es angestossen damit sie dort sind wo Ihr sie jetzt nicht mehr rausruecken wollt 
erst war man sich von Eurer Seite unsicher wegen der geringe Stueckzahl und jetzt bleibt Ihr lieber auf den Dingern sitzen
....soll mir dann auch Recht sein sag ich mir da so langsam 

und die Teile koennt Ihr Euch da hinstecken wo die Sonne nicht scheint


----------



## enno112 (6. Oktober 2015)

Immer langsam Männer´s...
Es gibt erst eine begrenzte Stückzahl der Trikots, diese hat Bodo direkt mit Dowe organisiert.
Die Abwicklung der Bestellung *hier im Forum* soll über @Hike_O laufen, oder halt direkt vor Ort in Bonn kaufen.
Der Online-Store hat eine größere Menge bei Dowe bestellt, die aber wohl noch nicht eingetroffen ist.
Erst wenn diese vorliegen werden die Trikots auch online zu bestellen sein.
Wer die letzten Threads verfolgt hat kann das nachvollziehen.
Also, ruhig bleiben und warten bis @Hike_O sich hier meldet, oder etwas länger warten bis der Online-Store die Trikots hat...

P.S. Ich wollte meine auch gern noch dieses Jahr (ohne Jacke) tragen...


----------



## Wolfplayer (7. Oktober 2015)

und wo ist jetzt das Problem bei einem Online Laden die vorhandene Ware zu verkaufen
und dann halt das Produkt auf "nicht am Lager" setzen im Shop
sobald dann die Nachlieferung da ist wieder alles auf "vorraetig" setzen 

wenn Amazon und Co. so arbeiten wuerden, erst bestellbar wenn gesamte Produktmenge am Lager, dann waeren die laengst Pleite.

also kaufmaennische Abteilung bei Bike-Discout   Note 6 setzen 

die ganze Sache wurde vor 4 Monaten gestartet in der Zeite haetten wir das alles in Eigenregie laengst selbst geloest und schon eine Neubestellung aufgegeben wenns haetten sein sollen


----------



## dummeLiese (7. Oktober 2015)

Es gab doch eine Mail, dass
 man 10 Euro verschickt und das Trikot bekommt, oder man das Trikot im Shop kauft.
Kein Grund sich aufzuregen, es sei denn, man will sich aufregen. Und wem der preis zu hoch ist...einfach lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (7. Oktober 2015)

liest Du hier auch alles oder nur das was Du magst...denn zum Preis hatte ich meine Ansicht pro Radon geschrieben 
ich rege mich ueber die Antwort vom Shop auf zu einer Kundenanfrage mit der klare Aussage man koenne die Trikots nicht bestellen nur vor Ort kaufen !!


----------



## malben (7. Oktober 2015)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Es gab doch eine Mail, dass
> man 10 Euro verschickt und das Trikot bekommt, oder man das Trikot im Shop kauft.
> Kein Grund sich aufzuregen, es sei denn, man will sich aufregen. Und wem der preis zu hoch ist...einfach lassen!


Der Betrag von 10 € in einem Umschlag an H&S zu versenden, bezog sich auf ein T-Shirt und NICHT auf die hier angestossene Aktion mit den Trikots...


----------



## dummeLiese (7. Oktober 2015)

malben schrieb:


> Der Betrag von 10 € in einem Umschlag an H&S zu versenden, bezog sich auf ein T-Shirt und NICHT auf die hier angestossene Aktion mit den Trikots...


yes - stimmt da war ich auf der falschen Baustelle


----------



## dummeLiese (7. Oktober 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> liest Du hier auch alles oder nur das was Du magst...denn zum Preis hatte ich meine Ansicht pro Radon geschrieben
> ich rege mich ueber die Antwort vom Shop auf zu einer Kundenanfrage mit der klare Aussage man koenne die Trikots nicht bestellen nur vor Ort kaufen !!


http://www.radon-bikes.de/equipment/bekleidung/enduro-langarmtrikot/


----------



## punki69 (7. Oktober 2015)

....mal gucken, ob am 31.10.noch eins da ist,da fahre ich nach dem testival zum h&s bike hin....


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich will auch eins oder zwei !!!
Kann doch nicht sein das das in einem Onlineshop nicht angeboten werden kann...kann echt nicht sein


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. Oktober 2015)

Das mit den Versand sollte schon klappen. Die Leute die das mit Heike O abwickeln sollen sind
auf der Roc nächste Woche wieder da. Sind halt eine Überschaubarre Truppe.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Hike_O (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bisher auch noch nix konkretes erfahren und meine offenen Fragen sind bisher unbeantwortet.
Aber es gilt zu bedenken, dass die Kosten für den Versand durch mich höher sind, als bei Versand durch den Bike Discount.
Ich muss noch Verpackungsmaterial besorgen und kann nur zu ungünstigeren Konditionen versenen als der Bike Discount und muß diese Kosten weitergeben, um nicht darauf sitzen zu bleiben.
Auch ist fraglich, ob höhere Kosten von Euch akzeptiert werden, wenn der Trikotpreis schon auf Ablehnung stösst?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Oktober 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe bisher auch noch nix konkretes erfahren und meine offenen Fragen sind bisher unbeantwortet.
> Aber es gilt zu bedenken, dass die Kosten für den Versand durch mich höher sind, als bei Versand durch den Bike Discount.
> ...



Hi,

kurzes Update unsererseits: wir haben heute die Information bekommen, dass wir einen Teil der Trikots auch über www.bike-discount.de versenden können - hier war bis heute nicht klar, ob eine Neuanlage der Trikots in mit einer begrenzten Stückzahl möglich ist. Daher "sorry" von unserer Seite für die kurzzeitige Verwirrung - ein Versand durch "hike_o" wäre in diesem Fall auch nicht mehr nötig - den Link zu den Trikots stelle ich direkt hier im Forum online, damit jeder die Chance hat, zu bestellen.

In diesem Sinne: viel Spaß beim biken mit neuem Style 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (7. Oktober 2015)

Sehr gut Andi, dann hat @Hike_O auch keinen Aufwand und muss ev. nicht hinter dem Geld herlaufen...
Trotzdem Danke @Hike_O für deine Bereitschaft


----------



## Hike_O (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich danke auch für Eure Unterstützung und bin ehrlich gesagt auch ein bißchen froh, nun doch nicht die Arbeit mit dem Versand der Trikots für das Forum zu haben.
Es wäre sicherlich auch gut gegangen, aber so ist es doch einfacher für alle.
Dann warten wir mal auf den Link. 

Achso!
Noch etwas @Radon-Bikes & @BODOPROBST: Sorry, dass ich mit dieser Idee so eine Welle verursacht habe.


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (7. Oktober 2015)




----------



## haekel72 (7. Oktober 2015)

In freudiger Erwartung^^ Und Danke @Hike_O  das du das ins Rollen gebracht hast!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

die Trikots sind ab sofort online bestellbar, hier die Links:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-enduro-kurzarmtrikot-491257
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-enduro-langarmtrikot-491308
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-enduro-kurzarmtrikot-491245
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-enduro-langarmtrikot-491280

Gruß, Andi

Aufgrund der limitierten Auflage kann es passieren, dass einzelne Größen relativ fix vergriffen sind. Wir werden hier ggf. noch einmal nachbestellen - nur zur Info...


----------



## seso (9. Oktober 2015)

Super. Wie fallen die denn aus. Sitzt ein L in Vergleich zu sonstigen L Klamotten arg eng? Oder passt das dann schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (9. Oktober 2015)

Ende gut, alles gut....


----------



## Hike_O (9. Oktober 2015)

Bestellung ist schon raus! 
Und bei 2 Trikots (ab 100,-€) gibt es noch ein Craft Funktionsunterhemd dazu...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Oktober 2015)

seso schrieb:


> Super. Wie fallen die denn aus. Sitzt ein L in Vergleich zu sonstigen L Klamotten arg eng? Oder passt das dann schon?



Fallen normal bis "lässig" aus 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## haekel72 (9. Oktober 2015)

2x bestellt


----------



## malben (9. Oktober 2015)

Bestellung ist raus...


----------



## ipuoL (9. Oktober 2015)

2x bestellt  einmal gruen, passend zum Radl und einmal in Blau, passend zum Helm etc... Danke fuer die schicken Trikots!

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## seso (9. Oktober 2015)

Ebenfalls bestellt  Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Hike_O (9. Oktober 2015)

Nochmal zu den Größen von DOWE.
Bei einer Körpergröße von 176cm passt M optimal. Der Schnitt ist eher weit, aber das sollte ja so sein. Ein kleines Bäuchlein kann man damit ohne weiteres kaschieren.
Vielleicht hilft die Angabe dem einen oder anderen...?


----------



## bik3rid3r (9. Oktober 2015)

Bin 1,80m mit 64kg. Habe 2 O'Neal Trikots beide in S. Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, welche Größe für mich bei den Radon Trikots die richtige ist.


----------



## enno112 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Größen von DOWE.
> Bei einer Körpergröße von 176cm passt M optimal. Der Schnitt ist eher weit, aber das sollte ja so sein. Ein kleines Bäuchlein kann man damit ohne weiteres kaschieren.
> Vielleicht hilft die Angabe dem einen oder anderen...?


Oh Mist, hab jetzt 2x L Langarm bestellt. Stehe sonst immer zw. M und L.
Wusste nicht das Dowe Shirts so weit ausfallen. Aber egal, wird schon irgendwie gehen, zur Not als Wingsuit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (9. Oktober 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Oh Mist, hab jetzt 2x L Langarm bestellt. Stehe sonst immer zw. M und L.
> Wusste nicht das Dowe Shirts so weit ausfallen. Aber egal, wird schon irgendwie gehen, zur Not als Wingsuit...



Ich stehe normalerweise zwischen S und M und M passt wunderbar.
Übertrieben weit sind die Trikots jetzt nicht. Lässig halt 
L sollte Dir doch dann passen wenn Du zwischen M und L stehst.


----------



## enno112 (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin da ganz entspannt und werd´s sehen wenn die Shirts da sind...


----------



## micha.mue (9. Oktober 2015)

Und bestellt ... Sehn wir ja jetzt aus wie Teamfahrer ... ;o)

Gruss, Micha ...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

kurze Zwischeninfo. Da die Triktos anscheinend mehr als begehrt sind, haben wir bereits nach 6 Stunden einen stark dezimierten Bestand bei einzelnen Größen. Die Nachorder wurde soeben in de Wege geleitet und sollte (sofern alles nach Plan läuft) maximal zwei Wochen betragen. Daher kein Grund zur Sorge, falls ihr de Info bekommen solltet, dass eure Wünschgröße bzw. Wunschtrikot aktuell nicht vorrätig ist.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende euch,

Andi


----------



## Hike_O (9. Oktober 2015)

Find ich gut! 

@Radon-Bikes : Könntet Ihr auch noch ein Paar Sticker dazu legen?
Mein Rahmen muss ja nun passend zum Outfit umgestylt werden...oder kann man die irgendwie bekommen? Weil mein Paket inzw. wohl zu sein dürfte. 

Oder ich starte einfach noch ne Umfrage.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Oktober 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Find ich gut!
> 
> @Radon-Bikes : Könntet Ihr auch noch ein Paar Sticker dazu legen?
> Mein Rahmen muss ja nun passend zum Outfit umgestylt werden...oder kann man die irgendwie bekommen? Weil mein Paket inzw. wohl zu sein dürfte.
> ...



Hi,

unsere Stickerbögen sind fast alle auf der Eurobike verteilt worden und befinden sich derzeitig noch nicht wieder in der Nachproduktion...Daher muss ich dich hier leider vorerst vertrösten...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> unsere Stickerbögen sind fast alle auf der Eurobike verteilt worden und befinden sich derzeitig noch nicht wieder in der Nachproduktion...Daher muss ich dich hier leider vorerst vertrösten...
> 
> Gruß, Andi


----------



## Robby2107 (9. Oktober 2015)

Gerade eben die Bestellung rausgeschickt. 
Bin ja froh, daß mir die Größe M passt, da war noch alles vorrätig. 

Dann sieht man mich bald passend gekleidet auf meinem Skeen durch die Wälder huschen.


----------



## Hike_O (11. Oktober 2015)

Meine Trikots sind seit gestern da. Erstmal vielen Dank, ich find die Teile sind richtig fett!

Da ich doch noch ein Trikot aus der Vorserie ergattern konnte, erkenne ich ein paar Unterschiede zwischen jener Serie und der jetzigen.


Die Trikots fallen nun minimal größer aus. Das Ausmaß dürfte für die Größenwahl aber unentscheidend sein.

Das Grün ist etwas kräftiger und geworden. Gefällt mir besser. (Zum Blau kann ich nichts sagen, da kein Vergleich vorliegt.)

Die Ärmelbündchen sind auch besser geworden, da nun großflächiger aufliegend und nicht mehr so schnürend und nun aus gleichem Material bestehend wie Kragen. Klare Verbesserung!

Es wurden zwei winzige Reflektorstreifen in die Längsnähte am Rücken eingenäht. Safety first!
Ich bin absolut zufrieden und glücklich mit der Qualität und dem Design.
Und das Gratis Unterhemd ist auch nicht verkehrt. Macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck. Davon könnte ich mehr gebrauchen.

Ich würde sagen die Aktion war ein voller Erfolg und ich würde mich über weiteres Feedback zu den Trikots von Euch freuen, sowie @Radon-Bikes & @BODOPROBST sicherlich auch. An dieser Stelle nochmal ein dickes DANKESCHÖN von mir!
@all: Wie war das mit dem Gruppenfoto? 

Für Vergleichsfotos der Trikots kann ich mich gerade noch nicht aufraffen. Aber sollte dieser Beitrag mehr als 10 Bewertungen jeglicher Art erhalten, lasse ich mich dazu motivieren. 
Ansonsten noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipuoL (11. Oktober 2015)

Habe meine zwei auch bekommen und sehen grandios aus. Haette aber gedacht, dass sie doch etwas aenger sind aber dennoch noch iO. Wird morgen schonmal auf dem heimweg von der Arbeit das erste mal probegetragen. Das kostenlose craft shirt ist wirklich sehr gut und kann da meinem vorredner nur zustimmen


----------



## BoehserOnkel69 (11. Oktober 2015)

Hab mir das grüne langarm gegönnt, ist wirklich super, Respekt !!!
Etwas schade das die kurzarm ein etwas anderes Design haben, sonst hätte ich da auch noch eins aufgefasst ...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Oktober 2015)

BoehserOnkel69 schrieb:


> Hab mir das grüne langarm gegönnt, ist wirklich super, Respekt !!!
> Etwas schade das die kurzarm ein etwas anderes Design haben, sonst hätte ich da auch noch eins aufgefasst ...


Sorry,

wollten extra zwischen Enduro und DH etwas unterscheiden.....

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## malben (13. Oktober 2015)

Heute die beiden Trikots erhalten... sehen klasse aus. Hab aber bei der Bestellung nen Tippfehler drinne und muss das Langarm leider zurücksenden und warten bis die Größe L wieder verfügbar ist.... Hatte leider XL bestellt.
Ansonsten klasse Job gemacht.
Die Trikots tragen sich angenehm und sehen klasse aus.


----------



## bik3rid3r (15. Oktober 2015)

Hat(te) jmd evtl die selbe Problematik wie ich und kann mir weiterhelfen?
Ich bin 180cm groß und wiege ca. 64kg. Ich fahre i.d.R. mit 661 Subgear und habe momentan 2 Oneal Shirts (Trasher, Element) beide in S.
Bei den Radon Shirts bin ich mir nun nicht schlüssig, ob ich zu S oder doch lieber zu M greifen sollte. 2 bestellen und eins wieder zurückschicken will ich eigentlich nicht...
@Hike_O meinte, die neuen fallen etwas größer aus.
Vll kann auch jmd von @Radon-Bikes dazu was sagen.
Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## seso (15. Oktober 2015)

Also ich trage normalerweise bei Shirts L und bei Jacken XL (meist wegen der Schultern und Armlänge) - nachdem solche Trikots ja nicht ganz eng sein sollen habe ich mir XL bestellt - das ist von den Schultern und Armen eigentlich auch ganz gut aber im Hüftbereich viiiieeel zu weit - muss es leider auch zurückschicken und auf neue L Ware warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (15. Oktober 2015)

@bik3rid3r: Wenn Du es kürzer magst, nimm S, ansonsten M.
Wenn ich bei 1,76m M trage, wird es bei Dir mit 1,80m wohl auch nicht zu groß sein.


----------



## enno112 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ja, kann dem nur zustimmen, nimm S da die Shirts weit genug ausfallen.

Ich stehe sonst zw. M und L und habe 2 Stk. in L bestellt und erhalten.
Ich finde die sind doch ganz schön weit und würde jetzt M bestellen.
Sind aber halt DH-Trikot´s und diese sind nun mal bekanntlich etwas weiter.
Farben, Qualität, Design...TOP


----------



## bik3rid3r (15. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldung. Dann wirds bei mir wohl S.


----------



## Newbeer (16. Oktober 2015)

Die Trikots sind wirklich wesentlich größer als man erwartet. 
Trage bei 1,80m und 80kg eigentlich immer L, da M zu sehr anliegt. Vor allem im Schulterbereich. 
Aber das Trikot in L hängt an mir wie ein Nachthemd. Selbst die Ärmel sind zu lang. Ich kann das noch vor über die Hände ziehen bei gestreckten Armen. Eigentlich ist L schon XL. 
Das die Trikots natürlich weiter sind ist klar. Enduro trägt man nicht eng anliegend. Daher dachte ich auch mit L mache ich nichts falsch. Doch das ist so weit, das ich drunter noch nen Pulli und ne Winterjacke knallen kann. Trage ich das Trikot direkt hängt das an mir runter wie ein nasser Sack.
Ich habe es nun zurück geschickt und tausche auf M.
Meine anderen Radtrikots sind alle L und die passen. 
Also lieber mal eine Größe kleiner bestellen oder überarbeitet eure Größenangaben bei den Trikots noch mal.


----------



## haekel72 (16. Oktober 2015)

Htm, habe die gleichen Maße wie Du aber mir passen die L, sowohl Lang und Kurzarm, sind eben leger: )


----------



## siebenacht (16. Oktober 2015)

Kann die Aussagen von Newbeer und enno112 bestätigen. Trage in der Regel M, bei DH bzw. Enduro-Trikots aber oft auch S. Die Radon-Trikots lang und kurz sind in M zu groß. Das lange Trikot in S passt, da passt auch noch gerade so eine Protektorenjacke drunter. Das kurze Trikot ist z.Z. aber nicht in S lieferbar. 
Gruß 78


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mir das Langarm in M bestellt und trage es für normale Ausfahrt auf Trails und Touren. 
Passt mir wie andere Trikots in M prima. Bin 185cm groß und normal/schlank gebaut. Protektor würde aber wahrscheinlich eng werden drunter. 

Das Design sieht auch live hammermäßig geil aus und ich glaube da werden einige große Augen machen bei der nächsten Ausfahrt.


----------



## Hike_O (20. Oktober 2015)

Wenns mit Protektoren eng wird, ist es doch eigentlich schon zu klein, oder?
Ich wundere mich nur weil mir mit 1,76m die Größe M optimal passt, aber alle anderen hier scheinbar lieber eine Nummer kleiner wählen.


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Oktober 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Wenns mit Protektoren eng wird, ist es doch eigentlich schon zu klein, oder?
> Ich wundere mich nur weil mir mit 1,76m die Größe M optimal passt, aber alle anderen hier scheinbar lieber eine Nummer kleiner wählen.



Kommt vielleicht auch auf den Protektor an. Ich habe noch so ein "Netzhemd" mit aufgesetzten Hartplasteteilen an Armen, Brust und Rücken. Damit siehste aus Ritter Kunibert, der zur Schlacht reitet.
Bei nem modernen Protektor aus diesem EVA(?)-Schaum sollte auch das M passen.
Da ich allerdings ehern auf Trails und normalen Wegen unterwegs bin mit dem Skeen, habe ich höchsten Knieschützer an und Protektor-Rucksack auf.


----------



## Hike_O (20. Oktober 2015)

Gebt es zu, Ihr steht auf enge Fummel! 
Wann gibt es hier eigentlich die ersten Fotos Eurer Trikots?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (20. Oktober 2015)

Nur das Trikot oder in voller montur?


----------



## Hike_O (20. Oktober 2015)

Wennschon, dennschon, also volles Programm.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Oktober 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Wenns mit Protektoren eng wird, ist es doch eigentlich schon zu klein, oder?
> Ich wundere mich nur weil mir mit 1,76m die Größe M optimal passt, aber alle anderen hier scheinbar lieber eine Nummer kleiner wählen.


Hallo,

da sieht man wie unterschiedlich das individuelle Empfinden bei Größen ist. Können wir leider auch nicht von hier aus weiter helfen.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## malben (29. Oktober 2015)

Die nächste Tour ist Online.... wer will, wer will.... wer hat noch nicht...


----------



## Hike_O (30. Oktober 2015)

Nachschuuub! 

Aso, wo bleiben denn Eure Fotos?
Ich kann noch nicht, weil ich wieder zurück geschickt habe und noch auf Ersatz warte, der ja nun wieder lieferbar ist.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Oktober 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Nachschuuub!
> 
> Aso, wo bleiben denn Eure Fotos?
> Ich kann noch nicht, weil ich wieder zurück geschickt habe und noch auf Ersatz warte, der ja nun wieder lieferbar ist.



Hi,

schließe mich an: postet mal eure Fotos - am besten direkt mit eurem Rad zusammen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## haekel72 (30. Oktober 2015)

So,  letztes WE in der schönen Pfalz: )


----------



## Hike_O (30. Oktober 2015)

Nice!
Blau passt perfekt zu Orange.


----------



## malben (30. Oktober 2015)

Muss warten bis ich mein retourniertes Langarm Trikot zurück bekomme (War zu gross). Dann folgt ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbeer (30. Oktober 2015)

Würde ja gerne mit Fahrrad posten, aber dazu müsst ihr mir erst das 9.0 HD liefern 
Das dauert noch 4 Wochen


----------



## malben (1. November 2015)

so, hier auch mal ein (Handy)Foto von mir...


----------



## boarderking (1. November 2015)

Bringt eins in gelb schwarz....dann hol ich mir eins zum 9 HD


----------



## Hike_O (1. November 2015)

@boarderking: Blau passt doch auch wunderbar zu Gelb.


----------



## Upgrayedd (5. November 2015)

Wann gibts eigentlich die Shirts für die 2015er Kunden, die ihre Erfahrungen per mail geschickt haben  Hoffe es lohnt seine Meinung per mail gesendet zu haben!?

Hat das shirt schon jmd. bekommen?


Grüße


----------



## Upgrayedd (5. November 2015)

Komme mir schon wie so ein Rentner vor der seine pers. Infos an jeden Hans Wurst weitergibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. November 2015)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Wann gibts eigentlich die Shirts für die 2015er Kunden, die ihre Erfahrungen per mail geschickt haben  Hoffe es lohnt seine Meinung per mail gesendet zu haben!?
> 
> Hat das shirt schon jmd. bekommen?
> 
> ...



Hi,

die Aktion lief Ende August/Anfang September. In der Summer sind mehr als 100 Shirts und Cap's verschickt worden, die persönlichen Erfahrungen wurden ausgewertet um in Zukunft den Service, die Kommunikation und andere Kundenwünsche zu optimieren. Leider sind derzeit keine Shirts mehr vorrätig - wir werden aber sicherlich auch in Zukunft Aktionen bzw. Verlosungen anbieten.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## siebenacht (11. November 2015)

Wie versprochen, ein paar Bilder vom Trikot bei der Arbeit  (dank an @sprotte fürs Knipsen):
von der Seite in der Luft: 




von oben beim Downhill: 


 

von hinten beim Wegfahren: 


 
von vorne in Stonehenge: 


 

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten für das Trikot, vorallem Hike_O für die Initiative und Bodo fürs Dranbleiben und Umsetzen.
Passt farblich sehr jut zum *schwarzen *Bike, zum Helm, zu den Handschuhen und zum Rucksack - perfekt abgestimmt.
Mit diesem Trikot brauche ich also auch zukünftig ein schwarzes Bike;  in Richtung Swoop 170.

Rad on
Gruß 78


----------



## Hike_O (12. November 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Passt farblich sehr jut zum *schwarzen *Bike, zum Helm, zu den Handschuhen und zum Rucksack - perfekt abgestimmt.
> Mit diesem Trikot brauche ich also auch zukünftig ein schwarzes Bike;  in Richtung Swoop 170.


 
Vollste Zustimmung, passt alles von oben bis unten.
Schwarze Bikes sind eh am schönsten. 

Meine Trikots sind nun auch da und S passt doch erheblich besser.
Mal gucken wann ich zum Fotos machen komme.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. November 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, ein paar Bilder vom Trikot bei der Arbeit  (dank an @sprotte fürs Knipsen):
> von der Seite in der Luft:
> Anhang anzeigen 435764
> 
> ...



Danke für die Fotos - so sollte man das Herbstwetter nutzen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## bik3rid3r (15. November 2015)

Wer es nicht mitbekommen hat bzw. wen es interessiert:
Die Trikots sind heute reduziert!
Habe direkt 2 Stk bestellt. Habe mich für Gr. S entschieden.


----------



## Hike_O (16. November 2015)

Heute wieder zum regulären Preis. Wieviel hast Du denn bezahlt?


----------



## bik3rid3r (16. November 2015)

Für das lange 48€.


----------



## malben (16. November 2015)

bik3rid3r schrieb:


> Für das lange 48€.


Und das kurze gab es für rund 44 €....


----------



## Hike_O (16. November 2015)

Verdammt...Aktion verpasst!
Das schlichte, blaue Trikot mit kurzen Ärmeln brauche ich auch noch.


----------



## siebenacht (16. November 2015)

malben schrieb:


> Und das kurze gab es für rund 44 €....


"rund 44 €" ????
Waren es krumme Preise? 
kurze Trikot 43,73 € ?
langes Trikot 47,79 € ?
Dann waren es Preise ohne 19% Mehrwertsteuer. Vielleicht ein Systemfehler???
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bik3rid3r (16. November 2015)

Waren knapp 48€, könnte also hinkommen. War allerdings schon einmal so (vor circa 4-5 Wochen), da waren aber einige Größen bereits ausverkauft.


----------



## bik3rid3r (21. November 2015)

Mein Trikot in S kam endlich an.
Im Vgl zum ONeal Element Jersey in S ist das Radon Trikot unten 5cm (am Rand) bzw. 9cm (in der Mitte) kürzer. Dafür sind die Ärmel 8cm länger.
Evtl hilft dem ein oder anderen von euch dieser Vgl bei der Größenwahl.


----------



## Hike_O (29. November 2015)

Sauber!

Im Bikemarkt gibt es derzeit wieder ein kurzam Trikot inkl. Sponsorengedöns für einen schmalen Taler:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/695810-radon-trikot-factory-enduro-team


----------



## punki69 (3. April 2016)

am samstag am eröffnungstag des ottweiler flowtrails,......hab auch noch eins in blau-weiß-schwarz.......,gruß punki


----------

